# New turkey skin decoy



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Check out this new concept for a turkey decoy. It is on sale at Gander Mt. Looks pretty good.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

That is a nice lookin decoy, looks convienent how it folds up. Im still a little wiery about putting to lifelike decoys in front of me, dont want anyone shootin it.


----------

